

Monitoring PubMed retractions: a Heroku-hosted Sinatra application  - bbgm
http://nsaunders.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/monitoring-pubmed-retractions-a-heroku-hosted-sinatra-application/
Link to ApplicatioN: http://pmretract.heroku.com/
======
bbgm
Direct link to application: <http://pmretract.heroku.com/>

